#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Azeotropic Data book

## zioc@rex

anyone has this book??


Azeotropic Data, 3 Volume set 


by Jurgen Gmehling (Author), Jochen Menke (Author), J. Krafczyk (Author), Kai Fischer (Author)See More: Azeotropic Data book

----------


## aseptman

Very good I also need

----------


## LeafaRGV

nice book ... I need  :Big Grin: 

Esop.
ChaOP !!!

----------


## mirro

longing for it!!!

----------


## technicaldreamer

It would be nice to have the entire Gmehling equilibrium data titles. :Big Grin:

----------


## brahmhos

Friends, please share this title

----------


## mkhurram79

looking for someone to share

----------


## brahmhos

experts, please get us the link to this great collection. you will be blessed

----------


## gl1438

Azeotropic Data, 3 Volume set
by Jurgen Gmehling

pass: tFaze0841224447.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gl1438

Volume 3 pass:  tFaze0841201668.rar

----------


## aragorn

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## brahmhos

is it possible to upload the Wiley publication.All the links you had provided is from ACS series.
thanks

----------


## brahmhos

password is OK. thanks

See More: Azeotropic Data book

----------


## Guillermo59

thank you is ok

----------


## qianfp

Editor of books is L. H. Horseley, isn't Jurgen Gmehling

----------


## technicaldreamer

It's impossible to download the file **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Please share it again.
Tanx

----------


## scs

Possible, pls. re-upload vol. I & II 

Many Thx

----------


## pependo

found from internet

Vol 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass:tFaze0841224455.rar

Vol 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass:tFaze0841224447.rar

----------


## saverr

links are expired. please re-upload. thanks very much.

----------


## pependo

> found from internet
> 
> Vol 2
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





those links are working, just checked

----------


## npsrinivasarao

The above links are working but they does not have the files when opened with the password. Kindly share a correct link. Thanks in advance.

----------


## pependo

> The above links are working but they does not have the files when opened with the password. Kindly share a correct link. Thanks in advance.





I have just downloaded and opened the files given in message #20 

Please enter password correctly (or may copy and paste without semicolon like   tFaze0841224455.rar    for vol 2

----------


## saverr

thanks...is there a Vol 3....any one have a link for this.

----------


## brahmhos

can anyone post the wiley publication?

----------


## naapranam

plz upload the book again...not available in ifile...thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

See More: Azeotropic Data book

----------


## ericjp

Thanks very much
Does anyone can upload again ? 
 :Concern:

----------


## SENNET

thanks

----------


## user25

who can upload the three pdf again, thanks advanced

----------


## attyub194

the links are dead and upload again


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

----------

